# winter pics of the evo



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just some pics of the evo with a d40, first time using it. comments welcome:thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice car 
(copy and paste the IMG codes from photobucket instead)


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

cheers, first time posting pics aswell thanks for the info:thumb::thumb:


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> nice car
> (copy and paste the IMG codes from photobucket instead)


All done mate, cheers:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice pics dude, and lovely car, dont see many red ones


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Quality car. 

Is it true about high running costs on Evos or myth ? Service every 4k various types of fluid changes due to 4wd & diffs etc?

cheers


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

*TAY* said:


> Quality car.
> 
> Is it true about high running costs on Evos or myth ? Service every 4k various types of fluid changes due to 4wd & diffs etc?
> 
> cheers


yeah mate £50 of fuel wil get about 180-200 miles, and yeah the seviceing is a pain in the  every 4k for the fluids ect. but its WORTH it :lol::lol:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Really like image No. 4, crop the bins out on the left and black and white it apart from the car!!!!!


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep pic 4 my favourite - great landscape and I didnt even noticed the bins too busy drooling over the evo


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

james_RScos said:


> Really like image No. 4, crop the bins out on the left and black and white it apart from the car!!!!!


what would be best to do this, photoshop or similar:thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

looks mint!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice!

How've I no seen this car about lol - Dumbarton aint a big place


----------



## chunky (Jan 6, 2010)

i like the evo m8


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice car so jelous (but not of the running costs ! :O)


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

gordy1984 said:


> yeah mate £50 of fuel wil get about 180-200 miles, and yeah the seviceing is a pain in the  every 4k for the fluids ect. but its WORTH it :lol::lol:


I'd imagine it does have a damn good grin factor, which must take your mind off those running costs ha! :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Gordy1984*
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


ask and ye shall receive!!!!!


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

cheers mick, il have to thank you with a shot round the stadium in the evo:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

just make sure sams no there dont think her heart could take another round of it :lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------

